# WTB s/s prop for 25 Yamaha 2 smoke



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Anyone have a Power Tech or Turbo 3 Blade S/S for a 25- 2 stroke Yamaha for sale. For my new Spear 17'-6" Glades X
Thanks,
Steve
cell 601-590-2983


----------

